# Nike Performance Carry Bag



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2011)

I know that the real test of a bag is over the long term as it takes on the wear and tear of continued use but I thought I would put in some preliminary comments about the Nike Performance bag that had its first outing today. This is the first time that I have carried in years so was interested to see how I felt at the end of the round. 

Looks wise the bag is decent but not over the top. I wanted something relatively plain looking without a brand splashed all over it so the Nike bag in black and silver with only a subtle 'swoosh' on the side suited me. 

Capacity wise it is up there with the best. It has loads of pockets (10 I think). This includes a full length clothing pocket (plenty big enough for a full rain suit), a large insulated drinks pocket and a very large, waterproof and protective lined valuables pocket. it has taken everything that I needed out of may cart bag with room to spare. The zips are covered to keep water out as well. It also has a built in ball sleeve with rubberised openings so your next ball is never far away. 

There are 14 full length dividers to keep the clubs in order. I know that some find this a bit fiddly but I am used to this with my cart bag so it suits me. 

Comfort wise it was spot on, air padded straps and a generously filled kidney pad meant that I never felt uncomfortable despite it being warm enough to get a sweat on today. Despite all the features, I found it suitably lightweight and did not suffer any loss of energy at the end of the round over using a trolley. The stand looks a little lightweight but is very robust an I had no issues there either but the true test will come in the wind. 

Overall though I am very happy with my purchase and it looks like I could becomes  a converted carrier. Thanks to all who helped with their comments and aided my decision and sorry for the endless posts about stand bags over the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Simo19 (Mar 19, 2011)

Have same bag, very good purchase, the only downside for me is the lack of fixing points for my skycaddie with the straps using push fit plastic fittings, my other bag (ogio)had metal rings to which the straps were fastened. But that is a minor moan...lol....Have not tried the rain hood yet, but noticed it has only one zip fastener as opposed two which allows you to unzip from top or bottom which is very handy...
By the way played stoke rochford last year and stayed in the hall across the way from the course highly recommended( course and hotel)


----------



## GB72 (Mar 20, 2011)

Have same bag, very good purchase, the only downside for me is the lack of fixing points for my skycaddie with the straps using push fit plastic fittings, my other bag (ogio)had metal rings to which the straps were fastened. But that is a minor moan...lol....Have not tried the rain hood yet, but noticed it has only one zip fastener as opposed two which allows you to unzip from top or bottom which is very handy...
By the way played stoke rochford last year and stayed in the hall across the way from the course highly recommended( course and hotel)
		
Click to expand...

Not tried the rain hood yet so hope it will do the job. The hood on my Ogio cart bag was superb but too rigid and hefty a design to work on stand bag. 

I keep my GPS in my pocket so not a problem for me but can understand what you mean about not having any metal D rings to attatch to. 

Glad you enjoyed Stoke, do not hear of many who have played it so good to know that visitors like it.


----------



## Mark0 (Sep 8, 2012)

Long term bag review coming up. I have had this bag (blue grey version) around 15 months.

The bag has not lasted that well considering the amount of money spent. I have a lot of praise for it, but a few niggly problems.

Good points first.

- The bag has plenty of storage in the forms of plenty of pockets. The valuables pocket has a water resistant zip that is doing well and never let in any rain, even with torrential downpours.
- The air pocket straps are so comfortable, probably the best I've had on a bag. The click lock quick release anchors for the bag are very good for putting the bag onto a trolley, but there is a slight problem with one (more on that later).
- The foil lined drinks pocket keeps juice cool.
- The dividers are very good for keeping the bag in order, but the lining has comes loose (more in the poor points bit later)
- The quick access ball pocket is very handy.
- The stand mechanism is pretty good. My bag has been fine, but I know my friend's one broke.
- The main full length pocket easily can take a set of waterproofs, hats etc.
- Brolly holder is decent.

Now, the bad points.
- One of the anchors where the strap clicks onto the bag is fraying with wear. It will eventually snap and the bag will be useless, even though the shoulder straps are not the problem and in perfect working order.
- The lining for the dividers is just starting to come lose in 2-3 of the dividers. They still do a decent job of keeping the clubs separate though.
- The lower pockets for the balls etc have let in a bit of water in torrential rain.
- The rain cover could be better made. It does work though.
- My friends stand mechanism broke easily.
- The stand legs could do with rubber feet to stop them digging into soft ground.
- The bag is a bit heavy.
- The grey fades very easily and has a pinkish tinge to it. It looks older than it is.
- It's ok on a trolley, but not great. Stick to a proper cart bag.


Overall, the bag is good but I would only ever buy it again if they fixed the fraying strap issue and made the bag a bit lighter. Materials that don't fade easily would be a bonus as well.

I'd expect a bag costing as much as this (Â£115 at time of purchase) to last 2-3 maybe 4 years, but as it stands this one will probably be useless as a carry bag in a couple of weeks / months when the strap eventually frays so much that it snaps. I expected it to last much longer than this.

A shame really as these are the only major bits letting it down.


----------

